# Basic Health Insurance for 2 Aussies NOT employed in NL



## gfish (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all,

My wife and I are both Australian; I have a dual citizenship (Australian and UK passport), my wife only has an Australian passport. We live in NL (both registered with Gemeente).

We are both not getting paid by the Netherlands. I am a contractor (I work remotely, from home in the NL and my work is in Aus). 
My wife has been awarded a research grant and she has a desk at Erasmus Uni, BUT she is completely paid by her employer in Australia. After 2 years, we must go home.

I was told we both need Dutch BAsic Health Insurance. Then I read that we don't. I paid for health insurance here, then I called and was told that my wife doesn't need it, but I might. They couldn;t even give me a straight answer. Very confusing. I was being passed on the phone back and forth for over an hour, then they hung up.

Found this online: "EU nationals living in the 
Netherlands must take out a Basisverzekering basic health-care plan with effect from the 
date when they settled in the Netherlands. *An exception is made to this rule for those who 
receive income on which they have to pay social security contributions abroad
*
Now I am paying 120 Euro's a month for mandatory health insurance, even though I pay tax/superannuation back in Australia.

I would very much appreciate any advice/ information. 

Is anyone in a similar situation? 

Thanks kindly, in advance. Adam


----------



## bkmulder (Sep 25, 2013)

Adam, 

I am Dutch expatriate in Shanghai, China. I have Australian clients in China. 

So I am familiar with The Netherlands and also your status and superannuation schemes in Australia. 

The basic rule about the mandatory health insurance is everyone who lives or work in The Netherlands. So based on this rule you both need mandatory health insurance. 

BUT your wife is an expatriate, so might the company which hired her, pays for it or she is on their corporate insurance scheme. Or they reimburse her for an international health insurance. 

You don't receive income in The Netherlands but also not work in The Netherlands. So basically you can do an international health insurance and skip the mandatory Dutch one. 
- It is cheaper and mostly better coverage, of course depends on your age and pre existing conditions. 

Why there is a basic health insurance that every needs proper health insurance and not all costs subsidized by the government anymore. 

Other way around, I pay social security payments in China and they kick me out of the basic mandatory scheme in the Netherlands. 

BUT you need to show you have proper health insurance cover. Otherwise yes you need one in The Netherlands. Medicare in Australia is not enough, thats only covers you in Australia not the moment you overseas. 

Hope this answer helps you. For other financial, tax questions let me know. Because as an expatriate lot to deal with. Happy weekends.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Unless there is a specific economic treaty between NL and Australia, you both "should" pay Insurance in NL because:

- Your wife is a resident and not a EU citizen
- You are a EU citizen but you pay social security contributions outside the EU

What happens in practice is that, because you are not technically working for a Dutch employer, unless you have to deal with the medical system, you could theoretically ignore it. But if you need medical assistance you would have to pay from your own pockets if you are not insured.

I am sure 100 people will give 100 different answers to this issue.


----------

